# Bone dry vape gear - why do vapers put up with leaking gear?



## YeOldeOke (6/6/21)

I have 4 sets of mods/RTA's running at all times, sometimes a set will stand for a week or two, filled, other times it gets cycled daily, other times it may be used exclusively for a week.

I go through at least 100ml juice/week. I refill 4 to 6 times a day.

There is not a single drop of juice or condensation on any of my devices. Ever. When I fill them I do not need to wipe juice off. They don't flood or give dry hits.

Isn't that how vaping is supposed to be? I read some forums etc. and most people seemed to be resigned to juice everywhere. Why? Bottom airflow devices leak. Every once in a while someone will pop up and say his/hers don't. The exception proves the rule by *being* the exception. And it may just be a window in time, what about next month?

The belief that bottom airflow gives better flavour is outdated. There are many top airflow tanks that give just as good flavour, if one doesn't have to convince oneself that the reason you live with tissues in your pocket is because you are a connoisseur.

I honestly don't get why vapers still put up with inferior products just to justify the hype. Vaping should be a pleasure, not a bloody mess.

Here's looking at you Geekvape Griffin, hyped to hell but the worst RTA ever produced.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas (6/6/21)

Agreed! Had enough of leaking in my first year of vaping, so much so that I almost wanted to quit. Currently using an Augvape Intake Dual and I get no leaking plus excellent flavour. Top airflow but designed so that the air hits the coils feom the bottom and side.

Out of interest sake, what tanks do you use? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/6/21)

@Wimmas last few years OBS Nano (top airlow) now Intake dual and Kylin Mini V2

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/6/21)

Tried a truckful of bottom airflow tanks last two years, rubbish, every single one of them. If a tank leaks or weeps it's just plain crap engineering. Period.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (6/6/21)

I agree entirely, top airflow today is bottom airflow or even bottom and side airflow with clever designs that just happen to enter the tank via top slots or airflow holes. Bottom airflow flavour but with leakproof top airflow inlets, winner every time. There are a few bottom slot tanks that don't leak due to the wicking material holding the liquid much better like the Freemax tanks but even them i wouldn't leave a full tank standing on top of a mod for weeks!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/6/21)

Doesn't anybody sleep anymore??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (6/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Doesn't anybody sleep anymore??


Might have a nap in a bit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (6/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Tried a truckful of bottom airflow tanks last two years, rubbish, every single one of them.



I mostly use bottom airflow tanks with zero leaks and they stand for weeks. Trilogy, Tauren Beest, Ares V2, TrollX but to name a few RTA's.
Far from rubbish but most likely user error. You must have tried alot from a different truck.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/21)

If there is one thing that I have learned from vaping it is that people will like what they want to like. 

Some people develop brand loyalty. They will buy every mod or atty a particular company produces. They will have their reason/s for this. 
It may be perceived quality or style. It may be the country of manufacture. It may even be that they believe that a particular manufacturer produces kit with the best vape performance.

Others have no brand loyalty but go for style, performance, size, aesthetics, or even colour.

Some will never buy a cheap item. Others will never buy a high-end item. 

Some will only like top airflow, others swear by bottom airflow. Some will buy either because they like a particular manufacturer or because they have heard all the hype about a particular product.

Just take a look at the extended debates related to cotton. Some of us swear by a particular product. We can taste the difference, we know that our brand wicks better. A year later we may even move to a new brand and so the cycle continues.

IMO we must simply be satisfied with what we like even if we turn out to be objectively incorrect. The older I get the more I find out how little I know. A lot of what people say and believe about vape products confuses and sometimes amazes me, yet I don't even understand something as fundamentally important as quantum field theory or why I like dogs more than humans.

I am maximally certain of one thing. I will never live long enough to understand why people are fashion or hype or brand-driven. I have come to accept this failure. Now can someone explain quantum physics to me or even why dogs are always happy to see you?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (6/6/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If there is one thing that I have learned from vaping it is that people will like what they want to like.
> 
> Some people develop brand loyalty. They will buy every mod or atty a particular company produces. They will have their reason/s for this.
> It may be perceived quality or style. It may be the country of manufacture. It may even be that they believe that a particular manufacturer produces kit with the best vape performance.
> ...


Dogs are always happy to see you because they can't fend for themselves and are dumb asses! Throw a stick the stupid dog fetches it and brings it back to you to just rinse repeat unlike the more intelligent cat which will just look at you thinking if you want it back fetch it yourself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Dogs are always happy to see you because they can't fend for themselves and are dumb asses! Throw a stick the stupid dog fetches it and brings it back to you to just rinse repeat unlike the more intelligent cat which will just look at you thinking if you want it back fetch it yourself!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/6/21)

KZOR said:


> I mostly use bottom airflow tanks with zero leaks and they stand for weeks. Trilogy, Tauren Beest, Ares V2, TrollX but to name a few RTA's.
> Far from rubbish but most likely user error. You must have tried alot from a different truck.


I suppose the weeping is also user error, not crappy design?
I have no beef with you, but you see you roll off those names like they should mean something outside the marketing hype. If they all follow the same critical design flaw they're all crap. Elitism leaves me cold I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (6/6/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>


Sorry just don't like dogs, have not been in anybody's house yet who have a dog where the house hasn't stunk! It's like cigarette smokers if you smoke yourself you can't smell it but when you stop and visit someone who smokes it stinks! Don't actually know what's worse dog smell or cigarettes, close call, probably wet dog! I also have been bitten twice by a dog for absolutely no reason, both times even though different towns and decades apart simply walking through a park minding my own business!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)

...just get an RDA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/6/21)

I dont do well with leaking, juice over the fingers and worst off all juice over the mod. Found what tanks work for me and the only stock coils I use is the pod kits I am running. Watching Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs clean out her PodMods under the pods on a daily basis and the idea of wasting juice that could have gone down vaping just makes me feel happy with my choice of setups. 

If by the 3rd time I wick a new tank and it still leaks, it goes... Point and Case: Advken Manta MTL RTA - brilliant flavor banger, restricted DL, awesome little tank. But the leaking killed it for almost everyone. I don't do bottom airflow RDA's at all and even squonking has its own level of mess that made me have only one squonk mod that is in the drawer currently as a backup mod.

RDTA's for the win for zero condensation on the mod as well as top airflow RTA's. I do use bottom airflow RTA's as well, but any sign of leaking and it goes into the pitstop bucket for a clean and rewick. No bottom airflow tanks sleep on Mods at night, I don't want to wake up the next morning having to bin a mod due to a juice spill.

It is all about managing your setups and getting to know it. You know when to clean and rewick/recoil before the leaking starts. 

Touch wood, zero leaking on the Tauren One, Tauren Beest, Shado Omni, Dvarw DL and DotMtl. All bottom airflows. If it leaks, I know I wicked it wrong and learn from my mistakes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/6/21)

I have to agree with @DarthBranMuffin. Apart from a few tanks which prone to leaking due to poor design, I enjoy all bottom and top airflow RTAs equally… it’s mostly about your wicking technique.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (7/6/21)

A leaking tank must be my pet hate.
I have also come to like top better than bottom for this sole reason. Most of my tanks in rotation now is top airflow. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## myBru (7/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Sorry just don't like dogs, have not been in anybody's house yet who have a dog where the house hasn't stunk! It's like cigarette smokers if you smoke yourself you can't smell it but when you stop and visit someone who smokes it stinks! Don't actually know what's worse dog smell or cigarettes, close call, probably wet dog! I also have been bitten twice by a dog for absolutely no reason, both times even though different towns and decades apart simply walking through a park minding my own business!


Get rid of the stinkies, and get a cat. I also prefer cats. Then again, my current pet is a snake. I'm not a brand loyal person. Is it safe to assume that brand loyal customers are mostly dog owners?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## myBru (7/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I have to agree with @DarthBranMuffin. Apart from a few tanks which prone to leaking due to poor design, I enjoy all bottom and top airflow RTAs equally… it’s mostly about your wicking technique.


Agreed, when I started DIY last year I got a few leaks because of my wicking, and a few trials later, I have not had one tank leak on me again... I like to think of myself now as the wicking master, as Mike Vapes calls himself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (7/6/21)

I don't have leaking tanks, but I do have tanks that leave condensation on my mods. No biggie, I live with it. The Dvarw clones have this big bottom air intake and I can see after a draw that vapour comes out of there. If it is aligned with the top of the mod = wet. My blotto does the same.

Put them on a pen style device and I don't have the problem. The Blitzen gets condensation around the AFC. The Voopoo pod tank leaves condensation on the 510 deck but does not leak.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (8/6/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If there is one thing that I have learned from vaping it is that people will like what they want to like.
> 
> Some people develop brand loyalty. They will buy every mod or atty a particular company produces. They will have their reason/s for this.
> It may be perceived quality or style. It may be the country of manufacture. It may even be that they believe that a particular manufacturer produces kit with the best vape performance.
> ...


Hi @Puff the Magic Dragon, in answer to your request for information:

1. Dogs being happy to see you:
As pack animals they regard you as part of their pack and when returning from the hunt it is a time for sharing and celebrating such return.

2. Quantum theory:
The laws of the "macro" environment are stable and well known, basically just browse "Newton". However for some astounding and inexplicable reason these laws get turned on their head in the quantum realm. From what we learn from sir Newton, an item can not be in two different places at the sam time and all matter, motion and energy is confined to that formula my buddy Albie came up with. Not so when we get to the Quantum. No Sir. A quantum with a 17 passenger capacity and a maximum permissible gross vehicle mass of around 2.2 kg powered by a 95 KW engine should not be able to contain 25 passengers and/or be able to attain velocities normally associated with space travel. Yet they do and we have no clue why or how.
SO in short, it is a field where huge research grants can be attracted and no one can argue with whatever findings you come up with.

Hope that is helpful,

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

